

ApnMachine: An EventMachine APN server & a Redis-backed library - juliennakache
https://github.com/jnak/apnmachine

======
juliennakache
I want:

\- persistent connection to APN Servers (as Apple recommends)

\- real-time notifications (no regular polling a la Resque)

\- super easy to use in Ruby and in any languages (as easy as enqueuing a
serialized JSON hash in Redis)

\- persist and queue messages when server is down

\- horizontal scalability and out-of-the-box load-balancing

\- fast/scalable daemons.

Hope you like it!

